# Heat Press on nylon drawstring bag



## Karlab (Jan 26, 2013)

I did some searching for this question but not sure it totally answered for me. 

I have some of the sport nylon drawstring bags (black). Wondered if I can use stock plastisol transfers on them. If so does anyone have heat and time advice?

Thanks!!!


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Nylon or polyester? Most basic transfers are for cotton and polyester. Nylon needs different adhesives. 

Most of the bags are pretty cheap so you can always test one. High temperatures do tend to melt them. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## fastfixitman (Aug 11, 2012)

We just did a large order for nylon bags, our regular transfers would not work on nylon, we used garilla grip 2 vinyl and cut out our design. They worked out well and look great.


----------



## hotrod2868 (Apr 2, 2013)

What heat settings did you use?
Did you try it on nylon drawstring bags?


----------



## fastfixitman (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't remeber the temp but we followed what the directions said that came with the gorilla grip, the bags took the heat really well, they were nylon draw string bags.


----------

